# Tappan & Atwood & Clendening Saugeyes



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i fish Tappan and Atwood & Clendening quite a bit during the warmer weather months (March-November), But hardly ever get out to the lakes during the colder months, I was wondering is anyone having any luck from the bank at either of these lakes right now ??? I read quite a bit about guys catching saugeyes at ALOT of the other Ohio lakes and just wondered if anyone has success this late in the season at Tappan or Atwood or Clendening ?? are the spillways productive ?? or the riprap areas along the banks ?? what baits are Producing ?? i KNOW Tappan and Atwood & Clendening ALL have good populations of saugeye , i just didnt know if the fishing is productive here like it is at other lakes ???

Thanks in advance for any info !! im not looking for specific locations just a general idea if the fish cooperate this time of year !!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I've been wondering the same thing.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

yeah, ive always wondered about that Marshall. i ALWAYS see people fishing Tappan this time of year and i have personally fished Clendening as late as December in the past. i just figure if people do that well everywhere else that you should be able to catch them here too !! i KNOW about the VIBE-E bite in the fall and spring but im wondering about fish being caught on husky jerks and rogues and shad raps this time of year. even though jigging can be AWESOME it is kinda boring, i caught my biggest saugeye (7 lbs 15 oz) on a vibe-e but im wondering about the more aggressive type baits !!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I fish the overflow alot in the fall with shad raps I also fish from the bank using chubs and do well almost all year around.


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

I fished Clendening early in Jan. Used a floating jighead, minnows, about a 12" lead in the rocks. Fished for about 3 hours, got 6 saugeye, 2 catfish and a white bass. Just walked along 799 casting and slow retrieve lettin the split shot drag real slow.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks FISHNASTY !!! i cant wait till spring to get here !! with this cold weather we are getting now i wont be fishing anytime soon !!!


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

I caught a nice saugeye out of the spillway at Atwood in Late February one year. Hit a Rogue around 11pm on the pause. I was on the bank, just below the concrete dam. -Hooch-


----------

